

Tim Berners-Lee: 'Establish web's principles of openness and privacy' - Roonerelli
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/mar/12/world-wide-web-tim-berners-lee-principles-openness-privacy-video

======
Yaa101
lol, how would you do that Tim? With DRM?

